# King Kong themed party, any ideas welcome!



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

OK, we decided to go with King Kong as our theme. I have a gorilla costume, wife has the Fay Wray costume with the big gorilla paw around the middle. Now it's decorating and food brainstorming. We bought some fake vines and greens, but haven't had much luck at yard sales for them - they can get pretty expensive quickly. We've also gotten tiki, monkey and jungle-themed things frm Dollar Tree and Oriental Trading. I'm experimenting with gobos and gels on lights to create a leafy jungle look in the living room. I may also rent one of those large inflatible gorillas you see at car dealers for outside...but kind of expensive, and I may be limited to red or purple! 
Anybody ever use this theme, or does anyone have any ideas to toss our way? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Use different sized cardboard boxes and paint them like skyscrapers!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You can make fake vines with the rolls of brown craft paper twisted up...Ill see if I can fin a link but it should be easy to do. Ill see what else I can find...I was thinking you could do the glam hollywood look to one room like when they showed him off after he was captured....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres an image, looks like it was made of cardboard/foam board and tissue paper http://www.flickr.com/photos/alykat/48499105/in/photostream/

Dont know how you would do it...but it would make a great photo op area if you could have guests look like Kong was holding them in his grip ( turn a black bingbag chair into his paw by attatching furry fingers).

You can use this effect to make a cave.






just spray painted brown http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/69755-haunted-cave.html

They also have maps of skull island you can find on bing...just paint it on some fabric (may even be cute for a scavenger hunt game)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

pumpkinpie said:


> You can make fake vines with the rolls of brown craft paper twisted up...Ill see if I can fin a link but it should be easy to do. Ill see what else I can find...I was thinking you could do the glam hollywood look to one room like when they showed him off after he was captured....


Thanks PPie - I like the idea of making the vines outy of craft paper.

We acrtually have a giant ape paw - it's the one that came with the costume. We had it out a few years ago and folks had a blast using it as a photo prop! I think once my wife starts with hosting the party, she'll lose the paw and it'll make the rounds...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats awesome...neat theme...sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are a few ideas. KING KONG is considered one of the first dinosaur movies as well, so anything to go along with that theme will work great. How about some reproduction lobby cards? They start at around $8.95 on E-bay. Also, you can use stuff like shrunken heads, spears, etc., to represent the natives from the island.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If the inflatable is to pricey...how about this http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2011/12/sign-of-abominable-snowmen-part-two.html instead of making it look like snow, paint it brown like dirt/mud...I think it would look great in the front yard but I would do at least three or more


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the lobby card idea. I have access to a large scale printer so I'm doing a large KK poster for the living room, butr afew lobby cards could be cool. PPie - LOVE the large footprint! Thanks for the link!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's adaylight shot of our living room when we did "The Birds" as a theme. The high ceiling gives us alot of room to play with. One reason why I'm using the lights w/leaf silhouettes for atmosphere.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Could create a large mural on one of the walls of Kong scene.









.....have an artistic friend do it on sheets of butcher paper or large sheets of craft paper taped to the wall.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool idea  









King Kong Cocktail





Banana as main ingredient in recipes....















Serve KING Kong sized Burgers


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Another idea that might inspire...
View attachment 124418

 I also thought you might be able to find a place that sells a cardboard stand up of King Kong.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Halloweenie - some great ideas for the food!
I actually am an illustrator (my icon of the Wolf Man is a painting I did for a model company), and was thinking about doing a large KK head looking down on the living room from the angled corner that you see in the Living Room photo.
BTW, that KK TV set is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Halloweenie - some great ideas for the food!
> I actually am an illustrator (my icon of the Wolf Man is a painting I did for a model company), and was thinking about doing a large KK head looking down on the living room from the angled corner that you see in the Living Room photo.
> BTW, that KK TV set is AWESOME!!!


_Wow!_ ...you are very talented. Neat! Please post pics, I would love to see how it turns out. Take care, H1


----------

